# Never Back Down (Movie)



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone else lost a portion of their lives to this abomination of a film???

Imagine fast and the furioius meets ultimate fighter lol

Synopsis: Guy gets pissed off, guy gets in fights, guy learns mma in 2/3 months, guy gets girl an becomes mr popular. Maybe its based on real life? seems to be similar to what happens to most of us:yes:

Only worth a watch if you have several broken bones and are clutching at straws after hammering all your ufc's/TUF's/BJJ gracies/Bond dvds:laugh:

Never Back Down


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Watch Redbelt. It's even worse!


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

I've seen it. It's basicaly Karate Kid with mma instead of karate.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

JayC said:


> Watch Redbelt. It's even worse!


Il look forward to it lol


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

oh yeh it was bad, have you seen the new one with the ufc guys rampage and gsp are in it, it looks diabolical


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

fingers crossed it does not come out before Im mended and not trapped at home with no other option other than to watch such shite!


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

haha Neverbackdown is cheesy as hell.

still enjoyed it - not for the mma side of it - just the cheesyness and hot birds.

whats this new one thats coming out ??


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

never back down and redbelt represent a couple of hours of my life that I'll never get back..


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

DaveI said:


> haha Neverbackdown is cheesy as hell.
> 
> still enjoyed it - not for the mma side of it - just the cheesyness and hot birds.
> 
> whats this new one thats coming out ??


New movie called Death warriror its got GSP, Rampage jackson, anderson Silva and a load other fighters it looks terrible, i linked it a few weeks back but i think the clip has been removed, i cant find another online clip either


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

SanshouMatt said:


> never back down and redbelt represent a couple of hours of my life that I'll never get back..


Someone who feels the same pain! sorry to hear about redbelt though, I havent had it that bad!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Redbelt is utter shite for different reasons to never back down though, believe it or not it actually takes itself seriously....


----------



## D-TEC (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL i kina enjoyed it :baffled:


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone else seen Flashpoint?

It's the only Martial Arts film that I know of, to use MMA. Obviously, it is super-human, Donnie Yen MMA but it is still pretty good.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

isnt Beyond The Rig the next MMA crapfest?! :shocked:


----------



## Jakeb6 (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought Never Back Down kind of expecting it to be cheesy, but still good in the sense that it is delivering MMA to a more commercial audience...But no, what I got was infact terrible, mindless rubbish which, sorry to spoil the ending, COMPLETELY disregards the sport...fighting for the sake of not fighting??? Plus, showing the final "tournament" as an underground event does NOT help to neuter the general public's already derogatory view towards "Violent Bloodsports" (A ridiculous term anyway).

So, thank you very much Summit Entertainment...if you need a sport to put in a bad light I'm sure X-ARM are willing to help.

Jakeb6


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Flashpoint, as discussed earlier -


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

and...


----------

